# 3 kids - 7 hour trip are we NUTS ? - Pictures of my Family and Me



## zendianah (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Carlos Cané (Aug 15, 2007)

I really liked photo #3


----------



## zendianah (Aug 15, 2007)

Carlos Cané;960332 said:
			
		

> I really liked photo #3


 
Thank you !!  I thought that was a great road trip ride shot of the kids. We were only gone 1 overnight and it was TOUGH.  Being in a hotel room w. 2 wild boys and 1 girl that has the highest pitch scream, laugh voice. TOUGH


----------



## Tangerini (Aug 15, 2007)

What a fun series!  You have such a lovely family!


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 15, 2007)

What a fun series! And it's great to see you and your family. Thanks for sharing these


----------



## zendianah (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks Tangerrini. Yea I think I'll keep them.


----------



## zendianah (Aug 15, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> What a fun series! And it's great to see you and your family. Thanks for sharing these


 

Hey thanks Anty.. Long time no talky ..


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 18, 2007)

2 thread replies now!!

3 and 5 get the thumbs up ....



:thumbup:



see, I wasn't lying.


and you never sad you were a babe!! :hug::


----------



## zendianah (Aug 20, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> 2 thread replies now!!
> 
> 3 and 5 get the thumbs up ....
> 
> ...


 


  Hey thanks LP.. That was sweet !!


----------



## Peniole (Aug 20, 2007)

The expression in the third picture is priceless "what can't a girl eat in peace?!", nice series, lovely family.


----------



## zendianah (Aug 20, 2007)

Thank you peniole.


----------



## Anita (Aug 21, 2007)

I really like the 2nd one. Was your oldest son taking the photo?


----------



## zendianah (Aug 21, 2007)

My oldest son did take the photo. He is actually very good. He used my D50


----------



## The Phototron (Aug 21, 2007)

The Earles lol, the average-not-so-average happy family. 3 and 5 are the best.


----------



## JayJay65 (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a family of 8.. Think thats bad enough? 

Oh, did I forget to mention this?? Most of us are blondes..


----------



## Kristen6877 (Aug 27, 2007)

Very cute pictures!  I especially like the last one.  She seems very photogenic!


----------



## leaving0hio (Sep 6, 2007)

I like the last one a lot   You have a very lovely family.  Must have made for a long trip though .


----------



## ga_shooter (Sep 6, 2007)

They are all really good shots. I like the third and the last the best.


----------



## heip (Sep 9, 2007)

I some how missed this post until now. (been away) 
Great shots, nice job on the post processing.
I love the comp your son pulled off on #2!!
Beautiful family, your little girl has the face of an angel!!
The last shot is amazing!! Great comp and good job on the PP. (definitely not a snapshot)


----------



## jstuedle (Sep 9, 2007)

These are the priceless shots you will cherish forever. Number 3 is great, but they all are real keepers.


----------



## Puscas (Sep 9, 2007)

I've missed this post too somehow...but yes #3 is great and #5 is awesome.

:thumbup::thumbup:



pascal


----------



## rprimeau95 (Sep 9, 2007)

I love candid shots of kids I love the last one of your daughter I think #5


----------



## jstuedle (Sep 10, 2007)

*"3 kids - 7 hour trip are we NUTS ?"

In a word,...... 




YES!

But then, all of us that are parents are driven a little crazy every now and then. Now, when the grandkids come over, when I feel an insane moment coming on, back they go. Better my kids have those momentary lapses in sanity than Cathy and I. We paid our dues. 
**Aren't **paybacks fun? he he he
*


----------



## zendianah (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks everyone !!


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 27, 2007)

Darn it, I cant believe I never saw this post until now! Dianah, your family is beautiful. The last one is my absolute favorite!! A true classic!  

NJ


----------



## acaldwell (Sep 27, 2007)

yes, dianah... the last one is my fav! how adorable! i never saw this thread either. i'm thinking your hubby is a lucky man - you're quite beautiful my lady!


----------



## zendianah (Sep 27, 2007)

:blushing:  Thanks NJ and ACALDWELL... I forgot your name... Im blushing you guys are sweet.


----------



## Icon72 (Sep 27, 2007)

That last shot of your little girl is priceless. Whenever my four year old gets in front of the camera she instantly snaps into pose mode. I should sneak around with the camera more to get some good candids of her.


----------



## Sideburns (Sep 27, 2007)

I like the last one best.  Really good.


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 29, 2007)

love it , we just usually argue and kill each other.. looks like you had fun.


love shot 3


----------



## zendianah (Sep 29, 2007)

trick is lots of food and movies,,, oh and benadryl...-


----------



## just x joey (Sep 29, 2007)

#3 and #5 are so good.


----------



## Stratman (Sep 29, 2007)

I like them all, but the last one is awesome !!!


----------

